# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποιηση - Κρίση Πανικού μετά από πολυετές αγχος

## peter84

καλησπέρα , μετά το καλοκαίρι έληξε μια μεγάλη περίοδος π είχα το εαυτό μου σε άρνηση να αποδεχθεί τη πραγματικότητα π ζούσα λόγω επαγγελματικής κατάστασης π με δυσαρεστούσε και μιας λοίμωξης π επήλθε από αυτή τη κατάσταση , μετά από αυτή τη περίοδο π ισσοροπησαν οι τομείς κ δεν είχα λόγω να είμαι συμπιεσμένος , ένιωθα μονο έντονη κούραση π δεν έφευγε με τον υπνο.. κ αποφάσισα να κανω μετά από καιρό reiki , το ρεικι σε χαλαρώνει αυτόματα και σε έναν οργανισμό όπως εγω με εξαντλημένο το νευρικό σύστημα αυτή η ξαφνική ολική χαλάρωση με οδήγησε μετά σε ένα χασιμο κ από τότε εχω αποπροσωποιηση κ το πακέτο π προκαλεί κρίσεις πανικού επειδή σε τρομάζει αυτή η κατάσταση κλπ, λύνεται αυτό το πράγμα ; ή χάθηκα στην ύπνωση κ χρειάζεται ειδική επαναφορά ;

----------


## user

νομίζω πως θα έπρεπε να κάνεις ρείκι με την συμβουλή κάποιου ειδικού, σε ένα προστατευμένο περιβάλλον, ίσως να μην περνούσες κατευθείαν σε κάτι τόσο εντονο, όταν έκανες παλιά δεν έχει στάδια κι αυτό σαν το διαλογισμό; θα σου περάσει πιστεύω μόνο του.

----------


## [email protected]

Κορίτσι η αποπροσωποίηση σε πιάνει έξω και η στο σπίτι;; έχω κ εγώ εδώ και 3 βδομάδες έντονη αποπροσωποιηση.. Δεν βγαίνω έξω καθόλου ενώ θέλω να βγω δεν μπορώ... Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο απελπισίας..δεν υπάρχει Χαπι να περάσει... Δν ξέρω τι θα κάνω.. Παίρνω αγωγή για άγχος και ήπια κατάθλιψη αλλά αυτό δν περνάει..

----------


## peter84

Πετρος λέγομαι , εγώ το έπαθα μετά την χαλάρωση του ρεικι , αλλά μ δημιουργεί ταραχή κ δεν κοιμάμαι καλά κάποιες φορές , εσυ κοιμάσαι ;

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ κοιμάμαι γτ παίρνω αγωγή.. Εγ δν μπορώ να κυκλοφορήσω έξω

----------


## kiklonas

Παιδιά από προσωπική εμπειρία, είχα αποπρωσοποποιηση για 1 μήνα. Δεν το ευχομαι ούτε στον χειρότερο εχθρό μου. Δεν υπάρχουν ειδικά φάρμακα απλά εγω το ξεπέρασα όταν είπα στον εαυτό μου οκ είμαι ρομπότ. Ε και; Ας είμαι. Με το που άρχισα να σκέφτομαι αυτό σιγά σιγά πέρασε.

----------

